# Plumcrazy's girl got her Rally Advanced title today! WOOHOO!



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Excellent! Great achievements from talented Poodles! (and their human helpers) :biggrin:

--Q


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats!! Maddy is in Rally O also, it rocks  Have a great congratulatory evening tonight!!


----------

